# gibt es jetzt gar keinen fisch mehr in der ostsee



## mefofänger (22. Januar 2017)

letzten beiden wochenenden jeweils 2 tage in der brandung gewesen und nichts. letztes we zu 2. und dieses we zu 3.


----------



## boot (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: gibt es jetzt gar keinen fisch mehr in der ostsee*

Doch gibt es, zumindest bei uns. 

Wo habt ihr denn gefischt? 


Lg


----------



## Tino (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: gibt es jetzt gar keinen fisch mehr in der ostsee*

Das Wasser ist derzeit grenzwertig kalt


----------



## Keule71 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: gibt es jetzt gar keinen fisch mehr in der ostsee*

Moin, habe mich gerade angemeldet, wo warst Du mit Deiner Peitsche 
Gruß aus Malente


----------



## mefofänger (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: gibt es jetzt gar keinen fisch mehr in der ostsee*

lübecker bucht und hohwachter bucht, in extra tiefen wasser von der seebrücke geangelt, und ausser eine kleine aalmutter hat überhaupt nichts gebissen.mfg


----------

